# Tb-500



## baldpaul (Aug 4, 2015)

Any one experience with TB-500 ? I ordered some for a shoulder injury, I have read that 5mg a week is the dosage, Thoughts ?

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have used tb-500 extensively and helped many others with it.  Get 10-12mg in you in 2 weeks.   Bi-weekly injections are fine.  From there,  do 2 mg/wk maintenance till your injury has subsided.  Inject as close to the injury as possible.


----------



## baldpaul (Aug 4, 2015)

Thank You !!:headbang:


----------



## custom creation (Aug 4, 2015)

Magnus,
  I'm a little ignorant on it. What exactly is it?

Bear


----------



## Magnus82 (Aug 4, 2015)

custom creation said:


> Magnus,
> I'm a little ignorant on it. What exactly is it?
> 
> Bear



This can explain it into detail better than I can.  It is an amazing and very underrated compound. 

TB-500 - Thymosin beta-4 usage, side effects and where to buy


----------



## clanmate (Aug 5, 2015)

I’d recon using it in cases of acute injury where, healing might be slow, or in cases of chronic injury where healing simply isn’t occurring.

and can please someone delete the above spam post....


----------

